# Neighbour´s problem cat



## Spanishfly (Jan 15, 2012)

I really don´t know what to do about my neighbours´ cat. They are otherwise good neighbours and I don´t want to fall out with them - but they have two cats - one is a doll and no trouble at all - the other, a later addition, is a right bastard, and its owners seem to have a complete blind spot.
It is kicked out of its house most of the time and spends all its time in my garden, which is a lot bigger than its own. My garden also doubles as its toilet - it has never been litter trained. It also has the less than endearing habit of upturning any bucket it can find and pissing in it.
It attacks my own cat at every opportunity, and is continually trying to dive into my house to steal my cat´s food, or to try and hide in a warm spot. I grow a lot of rare and expensive plants on my roof terrace - the pest is allowed up on its own roof, and then leaps about amongst my plants, causing damage.
It is thrown out of its own house at about 5 am, and spends the next 4 hours jumping about in my garden, before it is briefly allowed in for breakfast. Half an hour later it is back out again. 
I am feeling under siege from this nuisance. Anyone else had to deal with a problem like this?


----------



## Starbug (Aug 7, 2011)

Poor thing,why do people get pets if they're going to shove them outside all the time?

Does he/she do this stuff when you're there? If so, you could try giving him a squirt with a water pistol or something similar when he starts misbehaving. Don't know what else to suggest, really. Obviously you don't want to go down the route of putting down a cat deterrent when you've got a cat of your own...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'd be really pee'd off if I was you.
I agree the water pistol is a good start. You'll have to make sure it's kept to hand to get the cat whenever you can.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

We have been having problems for months with a local cat using our garden as a toilet and sitting on the wheelie bin scaring the heck out of basil and driving the dogs mad ...OH has recently been applying the water pistol treatment and this week no poo in the garden! 

Yippee....


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

'Fraid not, other than to say that I have a bit of a problem with people who lock their cats outside when they go out, etc. I think it might be a bit of a throwback to earlier days, tbh. 

However, and this is a guess, it might cause a cat to be more aggressive to other cats than it might be otherwise. A cat that has access to home via a catflap has its own natural territory - its indoors home - whereas one that is shut out for long periods of time might feel the need to carve out its own territory outdoors. When other cats roam into its outdoor territory, it doesn't have the option to retreat into a safer indoor territory, and so might defend more aggressively? 

It's just a guess. Would your neighbours consider fitting a catflap? A microchip catflap should deal with any fears they might have about other cats getting in... perhaps even offer to split the cost with your neighbours?


----------



## Spanishfly (Jan 15, 2012)

Philski said:


> Would your neighbours consider fitting a catflap? A microchip catflap should deal with any fears they might have about other cats getting in... perhaps even offer to split the cost with your neighbours?


No, they really don´t want the cat in the house on its own - it is destructive - whenever they leave the house it is once again booted out - in my garden.

I agree with those folks who said it has problems because it doesn´t have a home of its own - that is exactly the case.

The water pistol has been tried - it worked briefly but unless I am constantly on guard the pest is causing havoc again.

I am starting to think my only solution would be to make it ´disappear´ - why should I tolerate being forever under siege by this pest?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spanishfly said:


> No, they really don´t want the cat in the house on its own - it is destructive - whenever they leave the house it is out - in my garden.
> 
> The water pistol has been tried - it worked briefly but unless I am constantly on guard the pest is causing havoc again. I have an air rifle though!!


as mad as you maybe i find your comments not funny, even in jest, many people have lost cats to air guns. Has the cat been neutered are your neighbours aware of the damage he is causing


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

It is not the cat's fault, it's the kitty's owners.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Spanishfly said:


> I am starting to think my only solution would be to make it ´disappear´ - why should I tolerate being forever under siege by this pest?


Unfortunately, this reply shows you in rather a bad light - sorry, but DKD's quoting of your reply about your air rifle before you managed to edit pretty much damns you.

If you have any love, care or understanding of cats at all, then you will understand that human owners have a lot to do with (supposed) misbehaviours of our animal companions - as Kat1703 said above. Please do not take things out on the cat - it might be stressed because it is shut out of its comfort zone for much of the day by its owners. If it is destructive at home... well.. why? The owners might very well be at fault, not the cat, which you seem to be making a thinly veiled threat towards.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Best talk to the owners straightaway.
Be very clear about it that you do not wish to be made to bear the brunt of their problem. It is THEIR cat, and if THEY do not want it inside their house, THEY need to rehome it, not dump it next door. And if the cat ruins your property, present the owner with the bill.

Do not take it out on the cat, take it out on the owners, they are responsible.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

PS
If you truly own an air rifle and intend to use it on the cat, I hope it will blow up into your face.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! The powers of quick quoting!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

when i first read this post i felt sorry for you and the problem. now i realise your attitude is the problem!! any decent human being would never consider killing an animal just because it's annoying them - it isn't their fault. 

my advice to you would be speak to your neighbours- and hopefully they will take your comments on board - tip though - don't threaten them with what you wrote on here! if that fails i can only suggest to persist with the water deterant.

failing that, call the RSPCA - the poor cat is clearly not loved or properly cared for as it should be. that would make the neighbours stop and think.

i wish the cat luck.....


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any way you can cat-proof your garden & roof terrace - if so this will provide the double benefit of keeping your neighbours (and other cats) out and your own cats in.


----------



## Spanishfly (Jan 15, 2012)

notsure said:


> Is there any way you can cat-proof your garden & roof terrace - if so this will provide the double benefit of keeping your neighbours (and other cats) out and your own cats in.


Why the fukc should I spend cash like that? Nah, I just think I´ll blow the little bastard´s brains out! Permanent solution.


----------

